# Remote volume control knobs (bass knob)..any universal?



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a JBL GTO-5EZ amp that I want to add the remote level control knob to, so I can attenuate the subwoofer easily. JBL has the GTO-RBC that's compatible with this amp. It's actually identical to the one that comes with PPI's Phantom 1000.1 & 900.5, as well as the Black Ice & Sedona series, as seen in the photo below. Since the lowest I can find the JBL one for is $40, I figured I might research if the PPI one, or any others for that matter work with my amp. Anyone know?

Here's the JBL GTO-RBC:









And here's the PPI one:









NVX has one the exact same one as well. If anyone has one that they'd get rid of cheap, I'm wanting to try it.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not a bass knob per se, but you could always try the PAC LC-1 to attenuate the line-level signal to the sub amp:
Amazon.com: PAC LC1 Remote Amplifier Level Controller: Automotive


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

All of these are universal via RCA connection.
Amplifier (Bass / Level) Remotes (Universal: Yes) at Sonic Electronix

I cant say for sure that the JBL model is exactly the same internally as the PPI. They sure do look like they are the same though.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

mooch91 said:


> Not a bass knob per se, but you could always try the PAC LC-1 to attenuate the line-level signal to the sub amp:
> Amazon.com: PAC LC1 Remote Amplifier Level Controller: Automotive


I use this ,works great in my app


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

For a bass knob or any volume knob, to adjust the voltage gain on the amp, use the type with 2 pairs of rcas. 1 pair is the input and 1 pair is the output. Eg, if u want to use it on your sub, simply connect the inputs on the bass knob to the rcas running from the amp to the headunit then connect a short 3ft rca lead from the output of the knob and into the headunit. It's universal and doesn't need to connect into the amp directly. It connect inline between the amp and headunit / source.

Here's a pic: Remote Level Control Bass Knob for Car Amp Scosche EFX RLC | eBay


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I was told on here to only use an amplified control. The one recommended was a jbl or jvc(?) and was about $40. It was a while ago I forget, and still using the HU sub level which I don't really like.


----------



## ro2207 (May 31, 2011)

I'm on the same boat with my JBL 3EZ amp. What did you end up purchasing? $40 seems way too much for a simple remote bass knob.


----------

